# Silver on trt



## silvereyes87 (Oct 23, 2017)

So I had checked my t levels ever since I've done 3 heavy cycles. At one point I stayed on 400 tren for 6 months give or take.
After pct and everything to settle had my lvl checked. It was 458. They say that that's within normal range. But my sex drive was shit. 
Wish I would have checked my lvl before I  woulda ever started cycling. I know it's been said so many times in here to do that. But you can lead a horse to water. I bet it would have been much higher then my 458 that i have now after everything.   B4 I cycled my sex drive was always higher. Anywho talked to a doc at the gym.  He said let's get you to 800. So went in. He prescribed me 100 mg a day or testosterone troche.  Basically dissolves in the mouth. He said take a hour before gym and sexy time. Any thoughts? I don't know anyone who takes trt this way.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 23, 2017)

Well everything I'm reading is. Troche sucks. Pretty much good for preworkout and sex. Not something to keep steady blood levels.


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 24, 2017)

sorry I've never heard of test 'troche'.. hopefully someone else can chime in.      easier would be Test C @ x/mg a week (IM).


----------



## snake (Oct 24, 2017)

Just me here Sil but sex drive has a lot more that goes into it then just plain old test. Even at 500 ng/dL, you should still have a solid sex drive. Good if the Dr is willing to get you up to 800 ng/dL but getting some strange pussy would do more for that sex drive then a shot. Just speaking from a Bro science standpoint.

 Disclaimer: I do not condone cheating (just in case anyone's wife/GF reads this)


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 24, 2017)

snake said:


> Just me here Sil but sex drive has a lot more that goes into it then just plain old test. Even at 500 ng/dL, you should still have a solid sex drive. Good if the Dr is willing to get you up to 800 ng/dL but getting some strange pussy would do more for that sex drive then a shot. Just speaking from a Bro science standpoint.
> 
> Disclaimer: I do not condone cheating (just in case anyone's wife/GF reads this)



Snake I've never been with 1 girl for so long. I love my girl to death but it's hard to want the same vagina everyday. And she has a high sex drive. So when I'm not in the mood or bored it causes problems all hell breaks loose. When my test is high I'm ready to go all the time.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 24, 2017)

And she told me if i ever cheat shes gonna take me for every dime i have. Strange is out of the question


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 24, 2017)

silvereyes87 said:


> Snake I've never been with 1 girl for so long. I love my girl to death but it's hard to want the same vagina everyday. And she has a high sex drive. So when I'm not in the mood or bored it causes problems all hell breaks loose. When my test is high I'm ready to go all the time.



This has nothing to do with test levels that's for damn sure.  What's your e2 at? Those stupid test troches are a bad idea imo. They got your levels bouncing all over the place.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 24, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> This has nothing to do with test levels that's for damn sure.  What's your e2 at? Those stupid test troches are a bad idea imo. They got your levels bouncing all over the place.



In 3 months the Dr said he'd do a complete panel on my bloodwork.  The other dr pretty much only checked my test.  All they said on the paper waa 458. When I get it done with new doc wel go over e2,  all that stuff.  Also the nurse said if I don't like the troche then shed talk the doc into giving me cyp.  So I told her I'd try put the troche and let her know.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 24, 2017)

My plan pob was to blast cyp at 500 for 3 months have some fun. Then wait 2 weeks or so and go see him do bloodwork. Tell him i hate the troche . Hopefully start getting some pharm grade test. 2 weeks should be about enough time for cyp to leave me and give us a baseline for where I'm at don't you think?


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 24, 2017)

I wouldn't settle for anything other than injectable trt myself.  Now, I will say my wife takes a hormone replacement troche.  Her levels were all low (progesterone, estrogen, and testosterone) prior.  She has been rock solid smack dab in the middle range of normal for all values since taking this. And all the symptoms she was having resolved. It's been 4 years.  So it works great for her. But she's a she, so, apples to oranges.

Or bananas to peach, I guess....


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks for input bricks.i think the troche has its place in the world.  Like pre workout and such. But I'm just gonna humor him 1st and then have him give me the good stuff.  His nurse pretty much told me I'd get the good if i didn't like the troche.


----------



## DF (Oct 24, 2017)

Have her put a finger in your butt.  That will liven things up! Old bastard!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 24, 2017)

I doubt your levels were much higher before you began steroids. Your levels are basically right in line with a normal, healthy person. More than likely there's another issue here. An example would be, you've gotten so accustomed psychologically to higher test levels when blasting that your normal levels don't feel the same. Beginning TRT at this point is a mistake IMO.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 24, 2017)

silvereyes87 said:


> Snake I've never been with 1 girl for so long. I love my girl to death but it's hard to want the same vagina everyday. And she has a high sex drive. So when I'm not in the mood or bored it causes problems all hell breaks loose. When my test is high I'm ready to go all the time.



If u don't want that one same vagina everyday then she ain't the right one for ya brother. Just a thought.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 24, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I doubt your levels were much higher before you began steroids. Your levels are basically right in line with a normal, healthy person. More than likely there's another issue here. An example would be, you've gotten so accustomed psychologically to higher test levels when blasting that your normal levels don't feel the same. Beginning TRT at this point is a mistake IMO.



6 months of tren doesn't help either. Tren makes me wanna stick my weiner in every thing and makes my orgasms feel better.  I agree with doc here


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 24, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> 6 months of tren doesn't help either. Tren makes me wanna stick my weiner in every thing and makes my orgasms feel better.  I agree with doc here



Does that make you moister than a wet towelette? wrong thread?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 24, 2017)

DF said:


> Have her put a finger in your butt.  That will liven things up! Old bastard!


You didn't stop at a finger did you?


DocDePanda187123 said:


> I doubt your levels were much higher before you began steroids. Your levels are basically right in line with a normal, healthy person. More than likely there's another issue here. An example would be, you've gotten so accustomed psychologically to higher test levels when blasting that your normal levels don't feel the same. Beginning TRT at this point is a mistake IMO.


 so if normal levels of 458 don't feel the same anymore. What would you do?



ECKSRATED said:


> If u don't want that one same vagina everyday then she ain't the right one for ya brother. Just a thought.


Ecks I think playing the field for so long had kinda ruined me in a way . One girl in my life might always be hard to swallow no matter how perfect she is for me.juat something I'll learn to deal with. As dumb as this sounds.  I will never settle down get married and have kids unless I settle down and get married and have kids.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 24, 2017)

Put it in her butt. It's like a bear hug for your pp. 

arousal problems = solved


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 24, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Put it in her butt. It's like a bear hug for your pp.
> 
> arousal problems = solved



That door is almost always closed


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Oct 24, 2017)

Sil, you don't need TRT. You just don't. I know it's what all the cool kids are doing these days but you really don't wanna be one of those dudes who forgets that it's supposed to be a life long treatment and decides in a few years to quit because pinning is boring, they can't conceive, etc. You know who the quitters almost always are? People who didn't need TRT in the first place. Then you end up going through hell to get back to normal. It's such an enormous waste of ****ing time. 

I would personally reverse all the steps you've taken so far and try to identify the cause of the problem. Like a sensible person would. 

Also, your doc sucks. The fact that he was so willing to put you on a lifelong treatment regime with so little investigations speaks volumes to me.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 24, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Sil, you don't need TRT. You just don't. I know it's what all the cool kids are doing these days but you really don't wanna be one of those dudes who forgets that it's supposed to be a life long treatment and decides in a few years to quit because pinning is boring, they can't conceive, etc. You know who the quitters almost always are? People who didn't need TRT in the first place. Then you end up going through hell to get back to normal. It's such an enormous waste of ****ing time.
> 
> I would personally reverse all the steps you've taken so far and try to identify the cause of the problem. Like a sensible person would.
> 
> Also, your doc sucks. The fact that he was so willing to put you on a lifelong treatment regime with so little investigations speaks volumes to me.



Got some thinking to do zilla.  Idk if I truthfully need trt . just know It makes a major deal with the sexual stuff. I'm gonna enjoy this cycle and and think things over. Besides the sex. Conceiving with the old lady is also super important.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 24, 2017)

Sil my man you do need to do some thinking.  You keep running cycles chances are you will end up on trt. Maybe, maybe not.  But chances are likely.  As for the woman, put a wig on her, change her lipstick.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 24, 2017)

^^^^^ that made me laugh, Seek, funny sh*t


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 24, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Sil my man you do need to do some thinking.  You keep running cycles chances are you will end up on trt. Maybe, maybe not.  But chances are likely.  As for the woman, put a wig on her, change her lipstick.



Will do. She could use a makeover :32 (18):.
Seek I remember you giving a certain amount of cycles people can generally do before they screw their endocrine system up.  I know everyone's different.  I'm on 3 so far under my belt but my 1st 2 were heavy at. Deca tren.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 24, 2017)

silvereyes87 said:


> Will do. She could use a makeover :32 (18):.
> Seek I remember you giving a certain amount of cycles people can generally do before they screw their endocrine
> system up.  I know everyone's different.  I'm on 3 so far under my belt but my 1st 2 were heavy at. Deca tren.



yes,everyone is different. I didn't pin point it on a specific number of cycles. One's lifestyle, genetics, history, and cycle types and lengths all factor in. But running compounds like tren will definitely put you there eventually.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 25, 2017)

silvereyes87 said:


> You didn't stop at a finger did you?
> so if normal levels of 458 don't feel the same anymore. What would you do?
> 
> 
> Ecks I think playing the field for so long had kinda ruined me in a way . One girl in my life might always be hard to swallow no matter how perfect she is for me.juat something I'll learn to deal with. As dumb as this sounds.  I will never settle down get married and have kids unless I settle down and get married and have kids.



I would take a little time off after you know you've recovered and give it time to see if your mind finds a new homeostasis


----------



## stonetag (Oct 25, 2017)

silvereyes87 said:


> That door is almost always closed



"Almost always" So you're saying there's a chance...lol. I'm sure women get tired of the same dick also. That is where becoming good friends is very beneficial, if you cant fuk there is always fishing.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 25, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I would take a little time off after you know you've recovered and give it time to see if your mind finds a new homeostasis



Doesn't sound like a bad idea.


----------

